# Plumbing/Fixtures You Want



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I want a *6'* Clawfoot tub. I think it would be interesting to Nickel-Plate an old one instead of re-enamel coating it.

I want to rip out the pex and repipe my house in brass, I will repipe it with copper instead.

I want a cistern with a handpump, this might actually happen.

I want a mid-fifties Goulds piston pump, the last of that breed. I have a customer with one in their basement in mint condition, used only for ~4 years. I might be able to purchase it at some point, waiting for the right time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve always wanted a Kohler DTV shower system in my master. Low and behold all the parts and peices for it are in my office at my shop. Doing Kohler Loure lav faucets wide spread and Loure pedest tub faucet. Have a Kohler steamer for shower and interface for DTV system. Using the 6 port valve. Statement dual rain head, shower head, hand held, 2 body sprays, 2 Kohler wall tile speakers and blue toothe amp. Haven’t picked out a tub yet but I want a pedestal marble tub or a jetted pedestal tub. Really not wanting fiberglass though. Some pics of what I’ve got. All chrome.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'd love a GhroTherm shower valve in our master shower when we get around to building our house. My wife wants a rain head, wand, and body sprayers.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> I'd love a GhroTherm shower valve in our master shower when we get around to building our house. My wife wants a rain head, wand, and body sprayers.


Every house wife needs a hand sprayer 😘


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

This some day lol


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Clarice7532 said:


> When we finally get around to building our house, my spouse would love a GhroTherm shower valve in our master shower.


It rubs the lotion on its skin…….


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

boss finally picked out her tub. Signature hardware Winifred. 71”. What’s coming out. Demo starts end of next week.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Clarice7532 said:


> When we finally get around to building our house, my spouse would love a GhroTherm shower valve in our master shower.


I just love it when bots quote me. I guess imitation is the best form of flattery even for AI...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I rolled the dice and ordered this module this morning. I’ll be testing it as soon as it arrives. But they run anywhere from 1000.00 to 1300.00 everywhere else. The one from my supplier hasn’t arrived yet, so if this works I can cancel that one. TBD


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135749
> 
> 
> I rolled the dice and ordered this module this morning. I’ll be testing it as soon as it arrives. But they run anywhere from 1000.00 to 1300.00 everywhere else. The one from my supplier hasn’t arrived yet, so if this works I can cancel that one. TBD


What's the benefit of this system over some simple solenoid valves on switches?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> What's the benefit of this system over some simple solenoid valves on switches?


It will run the steamer, the speakers, all the fixtures seperate from one single controller in the shower.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty as a free standing tub is, why would a plumber want to sit in water contaminated by stuff he wallowed in earlier in the day?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Washlet is the best plumbing invention to come along in my time as a plumber, imho.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Pretty as a free standing tub is, why would a plumber want to sit in water contaminated by stuff he wallowed in earlier in the day?


She’s not a plumber dude. The shower you won’t need soap in is for me.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Plumbus said:


> Pretty as a free standing tub is, why would a plumber want to sit in water contaminated by stuff he wallowed in earlier in the day?


I’ve never understood the desire to sit around and stew in one’s own juices.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> I’ve never understood the desire to sit around and stew in one’s own juices.


Clearly you don't have tasty juices.


I usually shower before I take a bath.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> Clearly you don't have tasty juices.
> 
> 
> I usually shower before I take a bath.


No Sir. You know what I do for a living……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Demo started today. Didn’t get as far as I thought they would. Had a couple of my guys pull the tub and toilet this morning. Demo guys say they’ll be done tomorrow. We’ll see I guess. I won’t be able to work on it this weekend. Heading to the hard rock casino in tampa sat morning and watching the lighting play some hockey sat night.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i may have over done it a bit. This is taking away too much of my free time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135901
> 
> 
> i may have over done it a bit. This is taking away too much of my free time.


You deserve everything you get breh. I told you so. 🌈


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Almost done roughing in all this stuff. Shower drain is off center about an 1-1/4” so that will be getting moved. Going with a 28” linear drain and want it to look right. But all the shower stuff is roughed in finally. Need a couple more nipples for stub outs. Speaker wire and cables are tacked off in the general area they’re going in. I’m going by Ferguson’s tomorrow to make a template of the corner of the tub since it’s rounded to get the pedestal faucet valve absolutely prefect. I was going to put in center on the front side, but that’s the lowest point to enter and exit the tub at 19” and I can see it being used as a handle bar by the kids. So front right corner it is. But the framing is all done, shifted the entry door down with in an inch of the toilet room door across from it so the ship lap around the tub walls will be symmetrical. Ran a 1/2” pex line from my vanity to the steamer in the attic. 324 cpvc for the pan and relief line off the steamer. Gotta punch those outside, throw in some insulation, and she be ready for tile. I’ll be insulating the pex line as well. Damn it’s going to look good. I’m hitting the couch the rest of the evening with some COD MW2, untill the bolts game comes on.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Please tell me you aren't using galv steel for the nipples.......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Please tell me you aren't using galv steel for the nipples.......


Terry is going to make me some out of copper and ship them to me with that Teflon he promised me.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve been making them out of copper for yrs without issue. I use galvanize for the rough in though because it forced the tile idiot to make the hole big enough for my copper mip adapters to slip through to finish the trim.

You could even slip a piece of 1” pex over the 1/2” galvanize to make a bigger hole in the wall if you want. Then put the cap on the galvanize after the pex is slipped on. Makes a nice neat job because the tile idiot can fit it tight as he can but it still leaves you a big enough hole.

Terry approved 🌈


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve been making them out of copper for yrs without issue. I use galvanize for the rough in though because it forced the tile idiot to make the hole big enough for my copper mip adapters to slip through to finish the trim.
> 
> You could even slip a piece of 1” pex over the 1/2” galvanize to make a bigger hole in the wall if you want. Then put the cap on the galvanize after the pex is slipped on. Makes a nice neat job because the tile idiot can fit it tight as he can but it still leaves you a big enough hole.
> 
> Terry approved 🌈


Yes, we also use steel for rough in nipples, didn't look like he was talking about the rough nipples though. It would be a shame to put in thousands of dollars of nice stuff only to have some rust streaks later on.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Yes, we also use steel for rough in nipples, didn't look like he was talking about the rough nipples though. It would be a shame to put in thousands of dollars of nice stuff only to have some rust streaks later on.


Don’t put it past Rocky. They like using galvy pipe in north Florida for water, crazy huh ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Don’t put it past Rocky. They like using galvy pipe in north Florida for water, crazy huh ?



i am 1000% going to use galvo shoulder nipples.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i am 1000% going to use galvo shoulder nipples.


Doesn’t surprise me. I don’t call y’all talleywackers for nuthin


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Coming along. Floor tile is laid and 1/2 the shower is done. Tub is sitting in the garage. I have no idea how I’m going to get it into the bathroom. That is one heavy Biotch.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Hey Rocky, you messed up right here…….


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Hey Rocky, you messed up right here…….
> View attachment 136209


Whoa. You circled that aggressively brah. 😂 maybe the mistake was the name on the boxes. “Kohler”


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Hey Rocky, you messed up right here…….
> View attachment 136209


Don’t worry. Imma call you when the sh!t breaks or leaks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3 for $5? That’s a good deal.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136210
> 
> 3 for $5? That’s a good deal.


Seems to be.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Am I the only one that misses the big three liter soda bottles?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Am I the only one that misses the big three liter soda bottles?


Nope. The 3 liter Dr Peppers and Cokes were our jam in high school for Halo nights. Red and Blue Doritos too. I was a bit stereotypical like that.


----------

